# What is Henrik doing!?



## jazzhands (Nov 22, 2013)

Henrik has taken to chewing on cloth! Is that normal? At first I noticed the other day when he was in my lap he was nibbling on my sweatpants, and tonight, I found him just chewing happily on the edge of the shirt that's in his cage for him to sleep with (the one that smells like me). He doesn't seem to be trying to eat the cloth, just sort of gnawing on it. Is that something hedgehogs do?

He's also been doing this funny little stretch where he arches his back, stands on his tiptoes kind of, and sort of gets kind of square-shaped, then goes back to his normal shape after a couple of seconds, but I suspect his wriggling and mild scratching and such are due to him quilling (I'm like 99% sure that's what's going on there, he's losing quite a few quills now and I can see lots of short little new ones growing in.

But why is he chewing on stuff? Should I give him something to chew on? If so, what would you guys recommend? He has plenty of food and water and is eating normally, so I don't think he's hungry...


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

That stretch sounds like classic boy-time. He kinda looks like a Halloween drawing of a cat with an arched back, but his head is tucked down? He might rock back and forth a few times, maybe breathe heavily?

For the chewing... make sure he can't work loose any threads to swallow (big time intestinal issues), make sure he's not chewing on anything that will grind down his teeth (no rodent chew-toys). Otherwise, eh, sounds like he's learned a new game. Maybe he'll play tug-of-war with you, or steal your socks of your feet if you give him a bit of help.


----------



## jazzhands (Nov 22, 2013)

Ooooh, is _that_ what he's doing? I think he started to have boy time the other day when he was in my lap, he rolled over onto his back, curled up sort of halfway, and started rubbing his little parts with his little hands. I was...flattered?  These little stretches only seem to last for a few seconds, do they touch themselves for just a few seconds at a time?

I'll make sure he can't get any threads or anything off of it! It's a stretchy, worn out t-shirt, and up until now he's just burrowed into it to sleep.


----------



## Dtmcewen (Nov 27, 2013)

Haha I'm hearing all these owners concerned about their boy hedgies haha it amuses me. Never knew boy hedgies did that till recently


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I only have experience with my little guy, and him for only a few months (his 9 month birthday was last week!), but he sometimes goes for only a few seconds, sometimes goes for more like a minute, sometimes rubs against things, sometimes uses his paws, sometimes licks... Once he managed to totally startle me by using a gap between my fingers, causing me momentary concern as I felt a "leg" at a totally unnatural angle given his position, before figuring it out and blushing beet-red.

Surprise! But yeah, totally sounds like it. I agree, it's a bit flattering he's that comfortable and relaxed with me.


----------

